

Ask HN: How do you bring down your own home network? - joshmlewis

Just for kicks I thought I'd do a little hacking of my own network.  What are some tools or simple hacks to bring the network to a standstill?<p>And sure you can tell me to get a life and I'm a bored teenager but I do have a life and I'm not bored at all, I'm so busy I need a little rnr.
======
inportb
Go unplug your routers/switches/hubs for massive lulz!

~~~
joshmlewis
highly effective..

------
nantes
Before I upgraded to a router with more memory, I found that a couple of
moderately popular torrents would fill up the router's NAT table, and thus
memory. Existing outgoing connections continued to work, but any new
connections were DOA.

------
madhouse
$ ssh root@router # ifdown -a; ifup -a

Oops.

------
veyron
verizon fios routers cannot handle more than 16 wireless devices at home

